# Gen 2 Volt vs. Model 3 Specs



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

I know there are more than a few of us that currently drive Volts. I threw together a quick comparison of the dimensions just so I'd have a better idea of what to expect from the Model 3. Maybe someone else will find it useful as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Top speed is really only 102? Is that limited or is that it?


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Top speed is really only 102? Is that limited or is that it?


It's limited.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SSonnentag said:


> It's limited.


Not so bad then... not that I frequent 3 digit speeds anyway


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

Can you compare to Smart Electric Drive?


----------



## Russell K Smith (Mar 31, 2017)

Look at a Bolt yesterday, I was not impress, the back area looks small and seeing a gear shift gives me chills


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

SSonnentag said:


> I know there are more than a few of us that currently drive Volts. I threw together a quick comparison of the dimensions just so I'd have a better idea of what to expect from the Model 3. Maybe someone else will find it useful as well.


I really think there are very different criteria for measuring interior dimensions on different cars. There is no way the Model 3 only has a half inch more rear leg room than a Volt. I have owned a Volt for 5 years and a can of sardines has more room in it than a Volt. Model 3 from every interior picture I have seen has A LOT more leg room back there than a Volt.

Dan


----------

